# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Great farming/leveling spot level 50+

## shadowsx

There is a temple at the top of the zone Sparkfly Den, that has several layers and each layer has packs of 3-4 pirates that can easily be rounded up and AoE'd down.

They drop some gray items and dust that sells for 30c a piece on the TP, and its almost a 100% drop rate.

Here is the location:




Don't forget to use your food and boosters for maximum awesomeness  :Wink:

----------

